# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > Bags, Kits and Vehicles >  My medical bag.

## RandyRhoads

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
BVM
CAT x 2
NPA
OPA x 1 of each size
Glucose x 3
N-95 HEPA mask
Glucometer
Lancets x 25
Test strips x 100
Epinephrine 0.3mg x 2
Diazapam 5mg x 30
Hydrocodone 5mg x 30
Gloves
Trauma shears
Pen light
BP cuff
Stethescope
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Sam splint
Sling
4X4 x 4
3X3 x 4
Various tape
Aspirin
Albuterol
14 GA needles x way too many
IV start kit
Kerlix roller gauze x 4
Hot pack
Cold pack
ARS Chest needle decompression kit
Ace bandage
Compression bandage
Eye flush
Self sticking medical tape

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## wtrfwlr

Holey Moley! I do not see a single Band-Aid in there? I'm dead!

----------


## your_comforting_company

I know whos' gonna be on my team!
I'm real clumsy, so you'll be plenty busy haha!

----------


## RandyRhoads

> Holey Moley! I do not see a single Band-Aid in there? I'm dead!


LOL There is actually now two whole band aids in there! Someone asked me for one once and I had just about everything but the most simple most used thing.

----------


## wtrfwlr

> LOL There is actually now two whole band aids in there! Someone asked me for one once and I had just about everything but the most simple most used thing.


That's funny! I guess if we go camping together I'd be better off to have a brain hemorrhage or need a heart valve replacement than to cut myself with my camp frisbee huh?

----------


## RandyRhoads

LOL.  My bag is far from complete. I still haven't gotten antibiotics. I wish drugs weren't so hard to come by. I had to resort to two puny EpiPens that are only .3mg. Come on man I need a vial!

----------


## hunter63

Lot of that stuff I don't have the knowledge to use...so I heavy into bandaids, aspirins, Tums, HBP pills, Carmex, some gauze pads, ace bandage and electrical tape......and a cell phone for 911.

Congrtas.....put some bandaids in your wallet.

----------


## finallyME

Well, if you got the training on how to use all that......all the better.  I don't carry many bandaids.  That is what cotton balls and tape are for, with some iodine swabs.

----------


## hunter63

Gotcha......Now if you didn't have the training....would you still carry as that stuff?

I would have to say that the most important part of any kit IS the training.

----------


## Rick

That not to say that someone with you or near you won't have the training if something happens. Besides, if you go down and are unconscious it won't be your knowledge and training you'll be relying on. Stock your kit for the worst case scenario. Then when 911 says, "Okay, do you happen to have RimabotulinumtoxinB with you?" you'll be able to say, "Heck yeah. But I don't know how to use it," and 911 will say, "Here's what you do......."

----------


## finallyME

Well, I do have a suture kit, just for that reason.  I will never use it, I hope.  I have been thinking about putting together a "blow out" kit for the very same reasons.  I really don't have much training with the items in a blow out kit.  But I might be in the company of someone who does.  Of course, the items in the kit, "theys espensive".

----------


## finallyME

Of course, most of the time I am hauling around a FAK, size and weight are big concerns (ie. I am backpacking).

----------


## RandyRhoads

> Well, I do have a suture kit, just for that reason.  I will never use it, I hope.  I have been thinking about putting together a "blow out" kit for the very same reasons.  I really don't have much training with the items in a blow out kit.  But I might be in the company of someone who does.  Of course, the items in the kit, "theys espensive".


What's the purpose of the suture kit....?

Rick- Excellenct points, but don't think you're coming near me with an IV or the chest needle decompression kit!

----------


## Rick

Oh, hardy har har. It's called a trocar, by the way. Much LARGER diameter than a girly old chest needle.

----------

